# Ports versions postfixes



## Buck (Oct 27, 2022)

*gnutls-3.7.3_1,1*

What do those postfixes mean? I understand the 3.7.3 part but not the "_1" part and the ",1" part.
I don't remember them extending to binary packages either.


----------



## W.hâ/t (Oct 27, 2022)

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/porters-handbook/makefiles/#makefile-naming
This is for freebsd own patches, etc see PORTREVISION


----------



## Buck (Oct 28, 2022)

Found it here makefiles


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2022)

The `_1` is the PORTREVISION, the `,1` is the PORTEPOCH. See the link W.hâ/t posted.


----------



## Buck (Oct 28, 2022)

Yeah, I didn't read it closely enough but a search for ",1" brought me to the relevant section.


----------



## Buck (Oct 28, 2022)

It would appear that Linux uses a simpler convention for package naming? I see they simply increase the number on the right without delving into details. Is that so?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2022)

Depends on the distribution and the package manager being used there.


----------

